# Carrefour mall of emirates



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi 
Wondering how close Carrefour is to taxi pick up? Was going to go this morn but suddenly occurred to me might be a bit of hassle...no car yet 
Thanks


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Close enough, most people just push their trolley from Carrefour up to the taxi anyway so not a problem.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means.


----------



## getcape (Mar 19, 2010)

And as you are queuing for a taxi, you get to gawp at all the flash sods who are too delicate to park their own cars, and need to use the valet service.


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

What horror? MOE or Carrefour? 
Thanks to others for speedy answers feeling more confident about going?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Horror has a face and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh dear Mr rossi it appears your meds have run out.....


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Horror has a face and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends


I take it you are not a great fan of food shopping with the wife, you are not alone.
Anyway on a more serious note Mr Rossi, original or redux?.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

confused.dom said:


> I take it you are not a great fan of food shopping with the wife, you are not alone.


Not just doing the big shop but I'm sure Carre Four itself breaches many aspects of the Geneva Convention. I still wake up in cold sweats due to the time I once went to the City Centre one on a Thursday evening.



confused.dom said:


> original or redux?.


 Original is what you grew up with, all those nights watching films into the early hours at uni etc. But redux is great for the fans, especially when you know the original so well. So both.


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

its close, not like right by it but carrefour was my last stop yesterday and I already had bags but it wasn't a big deal. I wish I could say the same for flippin Dubai mall, I wait for a ride for that one.


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> Not just doing the big shop but I'm sure Carre Four itself breaches many aspects of the Geneva Convention. I still wake up in cold sweats due to the time I once went to the City Centre one on a Thursday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Original is what you grew up with, all those nights watching films into the early hours at uni etc. But redux is great for the fans, especially when you know the original so well. So both.


I must confess to having left the odd trolley/basket of groceries at the check-out when the queue has been impenetrable. It's seems easier to abandon when not full of stella artois and red wine.
And back to Apocalypse Now, perhaps some Wagner and Rolling Stones would help get through to the check out stage.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It''s a tasteless analogy but the mayhem behind a red cross van handing out parcels and fighting the throngs when trying to get a bunch of bananas weighed.

I too have downed tools - "Right, that's it we're having pizza tonight!!"


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

the above needs to be simplied with a dictionary :ranger:


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Go to LuLu Al Barsha (right behind MoE) instead - better vegetables/fruit, less crowd. The only thing that's horrific is the bread. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I do most of the food shopping at Carrefour for two reasons: cheap and a decent in-house brand of frozen goods and other reasonably priced French imports. The cheese counter ain't half bad. Nor is the olive bar and the nut counters. I can't comment on their meat/fish but others have bought them and lived to tell. 

The secret is to go to Carrefour at 9:00 AM Friday or Saturday when they first open. I'm always out within a half hour. 

But if you leave the shopping till 11:00 AM, it's too late. The best of the produce will be gone and the queues massive.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Shop at another carrefour .


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

Another close alternative is Union Co-op in Al Barsha Mall.
Fruit and vegetables are good quality and well-priced, plenty of car parking, no queues at the check-outs.
Maybe not an options for OP as taxis are not as readily available. 
And no good for pork lovers, but it has a good butchery section and a decent bakery.


Wikimapia - Let's describe the whole world!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

ibkiss said:


> Shop at another carrefour .


what's the point of posting that picture?? 

You posted it on the 'post a picture of another forum member' thread too. I don't see how the picture belongs on that other thread either


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

out of the topic .... but I wanna know that how does one qualify to be a moderator ?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

By doing the opposite of what you're doing.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

doesnt help either !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ah so now you are starting to understand lol!


----------



## Scottishnewbie (Oct 19, 2011)

Went, lived to tell the tale, took 2 and half hours and yes I forgot stuff! But overall preferred to spinneys and Lu Lu so will prob be back at an earlier time of day! Thanks for info all! Mucho grateful


----------

